# Suppressors



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have not been real active on this site for a while so maybe I missed some post about this subject. I am curious though as to why I do not hear many people talk about silencers/suppressors much. I am a predator hunter only and been hunting them for the last 20 years from Michigan to Florida. I have never had more sucess than when I got into suppressors. I figured by now people would be talking abouth the new suppressor like their new rifle. Just curious.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Not legal to hunt with in Michigan at this time.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

They finally just allowed us to use them here in Kansas.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! I really hate to hear that. I would surely start collecting, compiling data on that and submitting to your powers at the state level. There are almost zero negatives to it and a lot of positives to it. Remember to word things to their favor. It will come around to all the states I am sure. You know they are getting popular when you buy a gun now already threaded and the owner's manual tells you to attach your suppressor according to the manufacturers specs. (Ruger 22/45) Most of your top manufacturers cannot keep up with the demand. Big safety advantages, not to mention public and wildlife benefits.

Well again, I was curious about it. Good luck and I hope your states will get on the band wagon.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> They finally just allowed us to use them here in Kansas.


I thought I heard that somewhere. Have you applied for you a stamp yet?? If not I would do so now because it will be next season before it gets in almost. Its like Christmas time when it comes in. If you need some help with all the bs or the how too's let me know. I have a few purchased and made my own via form 1. (way to go if you have access to the machines)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

They are ok here in Arizona! if you have $900.00 + the Fed's $200 tax to spend...


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, thats true in most .223 and such cans, but its a 200.00 stamp charge to the feds if you have the time to make your own on a form 1. Eitherway it is money well spent.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That would definitely be the way to go if you "can"









Hmmmm, $1000 on a can or $4000 on a shop mate? so many decisions.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

The way I sold it to my wife was Grizzly 4003G - 3600 dollars (If I remember correct) I have 4 AR's (currently) in multi caliber and barrel length Dont know how many .22's all in which I suppress.

200.00 per stamp x ? uppers/guns + time = a big savings. If you are confused now than it worked the same way it did with her and I was able to order a cheap lathe...Works every time..


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

They aren't legal for hunting in Maine either. The whole tax stamp thing needs to go away. I feel like the entire regulation of them is based on what people see in the movies, and not reality.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the preception for sure Ledge. The anti's swear we'll be roaming the streets whacking innocents and babies and no one would hear a thing.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Not legal in illinois either. Innocents and babies no...furry critters that eat baby dear. Heck yes.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

They are legal in Va. Hope to have one some some day.

Think I better get that gun first.

If you can get buy the bs and legal where you live, they sound like they would be a good thing. But they do cost a lot.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

When the price goes down maybe.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> When the price goes down maybe.


That's a nice dream.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am not sure if the laws in some of these states have recently changed or it might be the hunting law, but here is a map of all the states that show legal/not legal. Looks like around 8 states are showing not legal. Ofcourse good old CA is one. Here is a link also to what is called AAC University. This has a ton of great info of what is and isnt legal. These guys know their stuff and work with states and the feds on this. They are the ones who patent the .300 blackout round. (probably the best hog round)
http://www.aaccanu.com/
Young Don, totally agree. Perception is key. I cant tell you how many people actually argue the law even the police who get a call at 10pm about a guy with a light and a gun in the back of his truck in a field, Ha! They darn near put cuffs on me until I break out my phone and call the game warden. Its pretty bad. Well the manufacturers get it atleast, more and more threaded barrels coming out. Saves a hundred bucks also. That helps Prairie Wolf..


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

cgray01 said:


> I have not been real active on this site for a while so maybe I missed some post about this subject. I am curious though as to why I do not hear many people talk about silencers/suppressors much. I am a predator hunter only and been hunting them for the last 20 years from Michigan to Florida. I have never had more sucess than when I got into suppressors. I figured by now people would be talking abouth the new suppressor like their new rifle. Just curious.


-------------------------------------------------------------------
Coyotes that I have met don't pay much attention to the sound of gunfire.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya, but its a real hoot when there is three or four of them and one hears a "thump", falls over, the other two jump and run about 3 yards look back in confusion. Thump, Thump.. Oh and keep calling because there is more on the way. Doubles and triples in the same set are common.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

cgray01 said:


> Ya, but its a real hoot when there is three or four of them and one hears a "thump", falls over, the other two jump and run about 3 yards look back in confusion. Thump, Thump.. Oh and keep calling because there is more on the way. Doubles and triples in the same set are common.


--------------------------
Ahhhh, Grey Fox.







I have shot as many as three coyotes on one stand. Once I called in one coyote, shot it, and his mate was there almost immediately. I shot her also. I have even watched deer pay no attention to gunfire unless they heard a buller buzz by or something. I have no use for silencer's myself but have nothing against those folks who choose to use em.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

They can save your ear-drums! I have shot my .45 acp once with no ear plugs I won't do that again.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

azpredator said:


> They can save your ear-drums! I have shot my .45 acp once with no ear plugs I won't do that again.


---------------------------
Did ya ever think of sticking empty cartridge cases in your ears, primer first? I do that all of the time when shooting targets. Don't use em when hunting though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes I have, I just forgot to put them in.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I really want to get a suppressor, but realistically probably won't have one until next season rolls around (due to the wait time, and that I need a new Hunting AR first). What guns are you guys suppressing for your hunts?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, none yet! But I am hoping to get a Sig 516 in flat dark earth. This gun is hard to find and it's expensive. This makes me want it that much more lol! Sig cant seem to make enough of them right now. 
This is one sweet looking rig, and with a suppressor on it, LOOK OUT


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

$300 gets you a permit in GA, but it takes 3-6 months for it to go through. My son made one in his CAD. He got the design off you-tube. Though made for his .22 long round rifle, all he did was thread the bull barrel. Used a couple pieces of titanium tube and billet. It works great, especialy on the cats that get into our trash cans. We got 13 dogs and the cats just slink around them, scratch up vehicles and think they run the joint. But its been a good while since i seen one.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

AZ, I have done that my self with my .223 by accident and a 12.5 inch barrel to boot. I noticed my can was even quieter after that, but then again I couldnt hear anything anyway for a little while it seemed.

Mauser, you are correct as well. On my .22 pistols fox tend to make a grouling graveling noise that seems to call all other critters in the area to him. My pellet gun is louder than my pistol. I am in the final build of my 9mm for my AR so that should work very well and produce the same results. Probably increased kill rate by 60-70 percent for me anyway.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

gentlemanJ said:


> $300 gets you a permit in GA, but it takes 3-6 months for it to go through. My son made one in his CAD. He got the design off you-tube. Though made for his .22 long round rifle, all he did was thread the bull barrel. Used a couple pieces of titanium tube and billet. It works great, especialy on the cats that get into our trash cans. We got 13 dogs and the cats just slink around them, scratch up vehicles and think they run the joint. But its been a good while since i seen one.


The Federal tax stamp should be 200.00 in any state. It goes to the feds not the state.


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

In Europe, suppressors are sold over the counter and it is considered very bad form to show up at the range without one.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ya I would love to have one and hunt in Mi I think it would be definnetly fun to hunt with more places to hunt and not making a lot of noise . To have just a thump and the yote rolls over would be so cool and the stealthy ness of that !!!!! Would be like ( COYOTE HUNTING BLACK OPPS ) stile ya I will save my money and when I retire I will have one


----------

